# Cat - Tongue hanging out?



## ocaaaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

Came home today to find my cat on my bed with its tongue not all the way in and not looking too pleased - wouldn't react to me trying to get him to purr/stand up.

Is dribbling and his neck has saliva on it from where he's been dribbling.

I know he's cearly not well - my mum reckons we should wait till tomorrow and take him to the vet.

Should we be worried and try and find a 24 hour place?

He's 16/17 btw.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

has he got all his teefs?


----------



## ocaaaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

He had one tooth taken out ages ago after an encounter with a car , so normally his mouth is a little crooked, but never usually leaves his tongue like this.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

my ex's cat EDD used to have 'episodes' of dangletongue! 
if your worried he isnt himself, i would get him to vet for a check up.
but if he is eating and pooping as usual, and there are no signs of discomfort i sholdnt worry too much


----------



## ocaaaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I've only been home for around an hour and a half , and he hasn't pooped since then.

I've dangled some turkey in front of his nose (his favourite food  ) which usually drives him crazy !

He just sniffs it then looks away! He also doesn't seem to want to move by himself - just stay in same position.

Normally when you stroke him he starts purring and stands up/moves - he just stays still and does nothing 

Will definetely get him to vet in morning !

I hate it when pets are ill, they can't tell you themselves what's wrong


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I think your'e doing the right thing taking him to the vets....better safe than sorry. As you say, animals cant tell us what's wrong and you would know if he is behaving out of character. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

if i was you i would keep a close eye on him over night.... if there is a problem it might get worse ( hopefully not ) 
i hope he is ok, keep us posted x


----------



## ocaaaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

He's moved about a bit which is a good sign but still looking poorly - will definetely take him to the vets in the morning if he doesn't look better.

Thanks for the advice  Will update in the morning !!


----------



## RonG (Nov 28, 2008)

If his tongue is hanging out I think his body temperature is possibly high, could be caused maybe by a bad tooth, hence lots of saliva! Needs a check up soonest poor thing!


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

I Hope He's Ok  x let us know x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Does his ton gue look alright? I have heard of this sort of symptom when a cat has had some irritant poison, the other thing I am thinking is whether it could possibly be calicivirus, but that is a guess - the symptom for that is ulcers on the tongue.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Could always ring the emergency vet for advice, that doesnt cost anything and see what they say over the phone. May be nothing or may be something serious that wont wait til tomorrow. But if you describe the symptoms over the phone they may be able to put your mind at rest


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

The first thing I thought was maybe a stroke?  but the tooth ache thing actually sounds like it could be right. I remember a few weeks ago Waffles had a dribbling stage and apparently she was teething.
I hope the vet can sort him out. GOod luck. xx


----------



## ocaaaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

He seems to be a bit more comfortable now - still looks poorly and if he isn't better by the morning will definetely get to the vets 

Will post an update in the morning , need to catch some sleep now


----------

